# zoos



## tiger591 (Aug 29, 2007)

hi im doing an animal care certifacate 3 at TAFE and was wondering if anybody knows wat i have to do to become a zookeeper. i would really love to work in a zoo as it would be a great experiance. can anybody help me.


----------



## Midol (Aug 29, 2007)

NFI but Aussie Zoo is looking for a level 1 keeper for the tigers


----------



## Hickson (Aug 29, 2007)

Taronga Zoo used to require that you complete the TAFE Zookeepers Certificate, but I don't know if that is still running (I heard there was some problems in the last few years).

Otherwise, you could volunteer as a keeper at Taronga. A lot of volunteers have later been employed. But be warned - there is a long waiting list and volly's usually only worked for 12 months.



Hix


----------



## Horsy (Aug 29, 2007)

I asked this question to the Tiger Keepers at Tiger Island, Dreamworld and they said to start out small by volunteering at your local animal shelter or Vet Clinic and work your experience level up from there.


----------



## tiger591 (Aug 29, 2007)

ive worked in rusa park near cessnock and might volunteer at the reptile park wen im 18


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 29, 2007)

good luck


----------



## tiger591 (Aug 29, 2007)

i still would like to know wat courses i have to do so i can become an actual zookeeper and not just a volunteer


----------



## swingonthespiral (Aug 29, 2007)

i think you'll find that there arent any actual courses you can do.

You can become a Zoologist (study zoology at uni) which would entitle you to be a Zookeeper. .. 

Or go through Animal Care Studies at TAFE.. other than that i cant think of much.....

Seems to be one of those professions that the piece of paper is not so important which is rare these days... and good to see IMO

And whats better than working your way up from volunteer rather than hitting the books and being ouit of touch with the real world and work force for X amount of years...... book smarts will not get you everywhere....


----------



## Real Life Wildlife (Aug 29, 2007)

Aby biology/zoology/ecology degreee is a big start or science based then you do on the job training and study. Abit like a traineeship or a apprenticeship. You have to get into the industry before you can be enrolled in one of the Zoo Keepers course. Start volunteering is the best way to tap in and get experience if you haven't already got some or done some. Good luck. 
Midol, you said Aussie Zoo is after someone, where did you see that?


----------



## tiger591 (Aug 29, 2007)

i have volunteered and would still be doing it if my dad had not stopped me from continueing


----------



## Midol (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.crocodilehunter.com.au/about-us/employment/

List is center right, 2nd job down, Tiger Keeper.


----------



## tiger591 (Aug 29, 2007)

thanx


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Aug 29, 2007)

so how does one become a tiger keeper?


----------



## Dragoness (Aug 29, 2007)

Good luck!! As mentioned to get into zookeeping courses, you have to already work in a zoo. If you live near a zoo, definately volunteer your time and if you're very lucky, the right position will come up while your volunteering. Its a very hard industry to get into. Ive done work experience at 3 different zoos, completed my vet nursing cert at TAFE and still couldnt get a position. (I was told on the quiet that a recently married, 29yo had buckleys chance of getting a job as I was at 'childbearing' age). I think if I had lived closer to a zoo and could have volunteered time on a regular basis, I would have gotten a job eventually, unfortunately I live hours from any zoos (I mean real zoos, rusa park is about an hour away) and could only go in 2 week blocks. You're only young, all I can suggest is do a science degree once you finish school, this will put you above everyone else to start with.

Good luck, its a great job!

Cheers


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 29, 2007)

If your going to volunteer make sure you have checked out if you need your own insurance first, my missus had trouble finding work experience/volunteering without it, that was in vet surgeries and animal rehab type work. 

Best of luck, anything to do with working with animals is very competetive, as you would imagine there are a lot of people who would love to do so for a living.


----------



## Nake (Aug 29, 2007)

From what I know it's a catch-22 situation. Alot of zoos advertise for poeple with their zookeeper cert. but to get your zoo keepers cert. you have to be working at a zoo at the same time.:evil:


----------



## falcon69 (Aug 29, 2007)

becoming a zoo keeper isnt all its cracked up too be,unfortuntly you can go ahead and do all the courses you need all and the ones you think you need,but that doesnt guareente you a job,and a word of warning,you have to have a extra tough skin on the outside and a heart that doesnt break,because thats what is does.. zoo keeping isnt ajob where u just and look after the animals,its everything else that goes with it,that includes not agreeing with decissions made about animals,not working with the animals you want,basically its cut throat indusrty,but if thats what you want to do and animals are yr passion,and you think u can try and make adifference then go ahead cse the zoo industry needs more keepers who want to make adifference than those who do


----------



## krylon (Sep 7, 2007)

My Wife Is A Keeper At Adelaide And Has Been Keeping For Five Years, She Has A Degree And Zoo Cert But The Only Way She Got Into The Job Was Through A Real Lot Of Volunteering!!!!!!! I Mean Lots..
Lots And Lots And Lots And Lots Of Racking And Sweeping And Scrubing And Cold/hot/wet Days
Most Days Are Filled With Cutting Up Food And Picking Up Sh#t, Its Not The Cuddles And Pats That People Think...


----------



## tiger591 (Sep 11, 2007)

im doing my certificate 2 in animal care now and wen im finished that im doing the captive animals course and while doing that i'll be doing voluteer work at zoos. my dream is to either work at Dreamworld or go over to Thailand and work at Tiger Island.


----------



## Dragoness (Sep 14, 2007)

Tiger, have Pmed you 

Cheers


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 14, 2007)

The bottom line is you DON'T need any formal tertiary education to became a zoo keeper. All you need is to be able to work hard in all conditions, have a big heart, friendly personality and experience looking after animals.

If you can prove all this to a prospective employer at a facility then you can get yourself a job. If you don't know how to use a rake and shovel to pick up crap, LEARN! It's hard work, long hours and can be tough conditions. It's not all sugar coated furry cuddles!!

The best way into the industry if you really are keen is to VOLUNTEER, i cannot stress the volunteer part enough. Unless you already have experience as a keeper it is almost the ONLY way you will get into the industry.


----------



## Viridae (Sep 14, 2007)

krylon said:


> My Wife Is A Keeper At Adelaide And Has Been Keeping For Five Years, She Has A Degree And Zoo Cert But The Only Way She Got Into The Job Was Through A Real Lot Of Volunteering!!!!!!! I Mean Lots..
> Lots And Lots And Lots And Lots Of Racking And Sweeping And Scrubing And Cold/hot/wet Days
> Most Days Are Filled With Cutting Up Food And Picking Up Sh#t, Its Not The Cuddles And Pats That People Think...



Please find the shift key and disable it.


----------

